# CL stingray in NJ



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 12, 2020)

Need some help, there is a stingray for sale on CL Elizabeth NJ . They have it listed as 1972 from whay i see it is 67/68 could be a bike someone added older parts to but i dont think so. Im interested if it is worth the drive for me. If your in that area it looks like it may be worthwhile to take a look. sorry I'm no good at cut and paste so I can't direct you to ad. Your help and opinion wanted. TY


----------



## Chopper1 (Nov 12, 2020)

Not a schwinn front rim, no shifter cable, I have no clue as to what that rear fender is. I think, I'm not sure, that bike was for sale last week in South Jersey. I think he's just trying to flip it


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 12, 2020)

Thanks, I noticed the brake and front rim and shifter cable, as for the fender he has it in the wrong position it is supposed to be shifted towards the bike. I figured he was flipping. Am i wrong or does it look like an older stingray my research of the color , front sprocket, chainguard and handle bars  leads me to believe it is 66/67. Its a 2.5 hour drive for me but picking are slim around here and I dont mind the drive. Ill keep an eye on it.


----------



## Chopper1 (Nov 12, 2020)

Hard to tell the year. I'm pretty sure it has been repainted.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 12, 2020)

yea I wondered, Im afraid to ask to many questions then he might realize its something else. The crank sprocket has me wondering. Maybe ill take a ride so i can get eyes on it. Thanks for your input


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 13, 2020)

Post the link or photos


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 13, 2020)

Im inept with technology, the CL  post code is 7211126252 I found it in North Jersey CL


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 14, 2020)

I see it. Listed only as "Schwinn $450."

 Looks like a 68 with wrong seat. Not a bad price for an easy fix up project IMO.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 14, 2020)

Thanks Joe , I think I'm going to take the ride next week


----------



## KevinBrick (Nov 14, 2020)

Schwinn - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

1972



					newjersey.craigslist.org


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 14, 2020)

thats it


----------

